# Probleme installation wifi



## Stan-Ryan (25 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour a tous, 

    J'ai donc un probleme a installer une carte usb wifi NETGEAR MA111 sur ma debian kernel-2.6.6-ppc de mon ibook G4. 

 Avant de venir poster ici, j'ai tout de meme essayer de faire fonctionner cette carte durant 2 semaines, mais des problemes se posent qu'un debutant comme moi aura du mal a resoudre seul. 

 Tout d'abord, j'ai eu le réflexe d'utiliser la commande 'apt-get install linux-wlan-ng'. La commande a bien reussi, et le module s'est bien installer. Le probleme est que cette version ne supporte pas encore l'USB (a lire le README de /usr/share/doc/linux-wlan-ng/ en tt cas). Si oui alors comment faire ? 

 Sinon, j'ai essaye une autre methode qui n'a pas fonctionnee elle aussi. J'ai donc telecharger apres cela linux-wlan-ng sur le ftp. Je decompile l'archive, fait un 'make config' et voila ce qui se passe : 

```
-------------- Linux WLAN Configuration Script ------------- 
    
    The default responses are correct for most users. 
    
    Build Prism2.x PCMCIA Card Services (_cs) driver? (y/n) [y]: n 
    Build Prism2 PLX9052 based PCI (_plx) adapter driver? (y/n) [n]: n 
    Build Prism2.5 native PCI (_pci) driver? (y/n) [n]: n 
    Build Prism2.5 USB (_usb) driver? (y/n) [n]: y 
    
    Linux source directory [/usr/src/linux]: /usr/src/linux-2.6.6/ 
    Linux source tree /usr/src/linux-2.6.6/ is incomplete or missing! 
        The kernel header files are present, but not  the full source code. 
        See the HOWTO for a list of FTP sites for current kernel sources. 
    
    Configuration failed 
    
    make: *** [config] Erreur 1
```
 J'ai bien telecharger la source linux-2.6.6 et meme kernel-source-2.6.6 via apt-get mais rien n'y fait. Toujours la meme erreur.

   J'ai aussi cherche les headers par un 'apt-cache search kernel headers' mais ceux de la v2.6.6 n'y sont pas. Que faire ?

    Merci pour votre aide a venir.


----------



## mkiman (10 Octobre 2004)

Hello,
 J'ai voulu installé cette clef usb-wifi sur ma debian  sur ibook.
 J'ai suivi ce howto http://www.lemans-sansfil.net/?q=book/view/320
 J'ai bien reussi à passer l'étape de la config, je ne comprend pas pourquoi ça marche pas chez toi.
 Je te rassure malgré mon install le ma111 ne marche toujours pas chez  moi 
 Si tu as des questions, n'hésite pas, on peut s'entre aider


----------



## flakk (10 Octobre 2004)

pour le pb des headers... tu utilise quelle version de deb ?
Je crois que ces paquets sont en sid... (ou ptet sarge)
si t'es en stable.. ceci explique cela...

(je viens de faire l'apt-cache search.. j'ai les 2.6.8ppc avec sid)


----------



## Stan-Ryan (12 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir tout le monde !

Desole pour ma reponse tardive, mais je n'ai pas pu repondre avant. Donc je suis passé en 2.6.8 il y a peu de temps, et j'ai telecharger les fichiers d'en-tete necessaires pour la compilation.

Le script reconnais les en-tetes mais me signal que celui-ci n'est qu'experimental sur les versions 2.5 et 2.6 des kernels. De plus une erreur se produit lors de la finalisation de la compilation.

Donc, a mon avis, je ne pourrais faire fonctionner cette clé que sous 2.4.x ou 2.2.x pour l'instant. A moin que vous me proposez une autre solution ... 

Sinon, j'ai une autre question : Comment dois-je faire pour gagner de la place dans ma partition /hda3 racine de 5Go. Il ne me reste que 300Mo d'espace !

Merci de votre aide


----------

